# Looking for a Few Things



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

We've only been in Dubai just under a month, but there are a few things from home that would be nice to get our hands on. No dealbreakers here- just some items we enjoy. If you know anywhere to get any of these, it would be appreciated.

Crystal Light or similar no-calorie or low-calorie mix in for flavored water

Smarties candies- not the chocolate ones but the kind of tube thing with different colors of fruity candies. For my son of course.

A bedskirt. Bought nice sheets and things, but can't find a bedskirt to cover the boxspring.

English language magazines for a reasonable price. From what I've seen so far, 35-40 dhs is normal but that's way too much for a magazine as far as I'm concerned. 

Juicy Juice- also for my son

Redken brand shampoo and conditioner

Those clip things that hold a bag of chips closed to keep them fresh.

Thanks in advance for any info you can give us.


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

justlooking said:


> We've only been in Dubai just under a month, but there are a few things from home that would be nice to get our hands on. No dealbreakers here- just some items we enjoy. If you know anywhere to get any of these, it would be appreciated.
> 
> Crystal Light or similar no-calorie or low-calorie mix in for flavored water
> 
> ...


Try Ebay.

If there's a specific magazine or two that you buy regularly, I'd recommend a subscription. Works out way cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

justlooking said:


> Those clip things that hold a bag of chips closed to keep them fresh.


IKEA, Festival City


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

justlooking said:


> Smarties candies- not the chocolate ones but the kind of tube thing with different colors of fruity candies. For my son of course.
> Try Waitrose in Dubai Mall or Dubai Marina Mall. They have a good selection of chocolates, so you may find what you are after there.
> 
> A bedskirt. Bought nice sheets and things, but can't find a bedskirt to cover the boxspring. I may be wrong but by the description, I believe you are after a valance sheet. Try Debenhams in Mall of the Emirates or Ibn Battuta Mall. Marks and Spencer may also stock them. As these are British shops, check the size before you buy. As I found out when I bought a bedsheet that ended up being too small, there is a difference between the UAE kingsize and he UK king size!
> ...


Answers above in red. HTH


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

For the magazines if too expensive here, get a mate to buy them in Uk and post them!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

SBP said:


> For the magazines if too expensive here, get a mate to buy them in Uk and post them!!


Wonder if customs will take the time to colour in all the lovely pictures with a black marker. Last magazine I bought was missing a fair few pages and had the standard black marks over a few pictures as well.


----------



## Colleenk (Oct 4, 2009)

Bedskirts are really hard to find. I eventually found two in Sharjah where all the optical shops are by Zahara Hospital. No high quality linens though.
English books are expensive. But I do have about 50 mystery novels here that I am willing to part with if you want some reading material.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

For anyone who wants books, the best place to buy them is at one of the charity booksales that go on throughout the year.

Feline Friends have a big stand at Times Square today (Friday 17th) until 7.00pm. They'll be back again on Friday 8th October. Most books are priced at just Dhs 10.
-


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Wonder if customs will take the time to colour in all the lovely pictures with a black marker. Last magazine I bought was missing a fair few pages and had the standard black marks over a few pictures as well.


If posted from overseas, I think usually they either go through unscathed, or are binned completely by customs.

I've never had magazines held up, but then I've never tested the system with something that would obviously be a problem if opened.


----------

